# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs 3D >  Connaissez vous Esenthel?

## Teto45

Bonjour  tous!

Je viens de m'inscrire ici car j'ai dcid d'un commun accord avec mo-mme de faire un jeu. Mme si je ne le finis pas, je pourrai toujours dire: "J'ai essay!"  ::mrgreen::  M'enfin comme j'ai pas envie de rinventer la roue, et que je n'ai aucune comptence dans l'algorithmique ncessaire pour coder un moteur  ::calim2:: , j'ai commenc  farfouiller partout pour voir dans le libre ce qui existait.

Mon attention a vite t attire par Ogre3D, bien sr  ::D:  , sauf que je me suis vite aperu que ce n'tait d'un moteur graphique, et que rien ou presque n'existait pour le reste. Je caricature vite fait.  ::aie:: 

Or doncque j'ai cherch quelque chose de plus 'orient' cration de jeux, mais sans pour autant dlaisser le cot "mains dans le cambouis",  savoir continuer  programmer certaines choses (AI, intractions, effets spciaux etc).

Kjapi est vite apparu comme tant un bon truc, bien que malheureusement dlaiss, avec tous les outils ncessaires pour mon jeu, sauf la gestion de la mto, dommage  ::calim2::  . Mais j'ai aussi dcouvert Esenthel (Ici), gratuit pour une utilisation non commerciale (donc je me permets d'indiquer le site ici), fait par un p'tit jeune extrmement passionn par son sujet. Il semble que tout y est, ainsi que la gestion de la mto. Comme il dbute (mme si le soft est trs complet et fonctionnel) les mises  jour sont trs frquentes, et la communaut semble grossir vite.

J'ai donc 2 questions sur ces diffrents softs:
- Quelqu'un a dj pratiqu Esenthel (je n'en vois pas trace dans ces forums)? Si oui qu'est-ce que cela vaut par rapport  KjAPI?
- Enfin, ces deux SDK 'bas niveau' (si je n'cris pas de btises...  ::aie::  ) proposent en dmo que des FPS ou apparents. KjAPI ou Esenthel sont-ils capable de crer des jeux  la Tomb Raider ou Prince of Persia 2008? Car c'est ce que je veux faire.

Voil. Pour terminer j'ajouterai que je suis tout minot en C++, mais que je connais trs bien Java (mon premier langage tudi 'srieusement'), donc je ne suis quand mme pas en terrain totalement inconnu (bien que min). Et je connais le chemin pour regarder les tutos de ce site...  ::mouarf:: 

Bonne journe!
Teto.

----------


## LittleWhite

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord bonne chance dans ton entreprise  :;): 

Maintenant je vais t'aider le plus possible l dedans.

Je ne connais pas Esenthel. Donc je vais pas en parler ( excuse moi ).

Par contre, faire un jeu comme Tomb Raider ou PoP2008 cela va tre dur. Mme en utilisant un truc comme Esenthel. 
Premirement pour arriver au niveau des jeux cits ci dessus, il faut des graphistes, des musiciens, des artistes, enfin un tas de truc cot visuel et sonore. Ce n'est pas qu'un code. Donc certes tu peux faire les murs, la gestions des touches, le chargement du son/images, gestion du mondes, gestion des lumires, mais tu ne pourra pas atteindre le niveau graphique tout seul (  part si tu es un dieu en graphisme , modelisation ).

Par contre tu peux toujours te permettre des jeux de ce type l, mais avec des graphismes un peu plus modeste. 

Sinon, surtout ce que je voulais dire, c'est que tu peux arriver  un bon truc, facilement, dans tes connaissances.
Regarde XNA ( truc dvelopper par Microsoft ). Certes il y a peu de ressources du developpez.com mais plein sur internet.
XNA s'utilise avec du C# est le C# comme j'ai bien le dire, est une copie du JAVA par Microsoft. Donc tu y retrouvera vite tes repres, mme si ce n'est pas exactement pareil.
XNA te facilite tous points de vue accs de la machine ( carte graphique, son, touches, internet ). Tout est dj prt sir je puis dire.

Donc aprs, si tu veux pousser tes jeux  la Tomb Raider ou PoP2008, il faudra que tu te penche sur l'utilisation des shaders.  moins que tu ne parle que de style de jeu/jouabilit, et l je pense que c'est faisable

----------


## Teto45

Merci de ta rponse @LittleWhite!

Bon, concernant la 1re partie:
En fait j'ai dans l'ide de faire une maquette avec des textures/persos 'rapides', piqus dans des sources libres de droit, puis ensuite me prsenter quelque part (genre sur developpez.com... ::mouarf:: ) avec le jeu en tlchargement, et dire, voil ce que j'ai fait, j'ai envie d'en faire un super truc mais pour a 'faut qu'on m'aide  ::oops:: 
Par exprience je sais qu'aller dans un forum en demandant de monter une quipe sans rien d'autre qu'une illustration pourrie et un projet vague amne systmatiquement l'chec. Si chec il y a, je veux que ce soit juste dans mon coin. ::aie::  Comme a, si je reviens  la charge ensuite, au moins ma crdibilit est intacte...

Concernant la 2nde partie:
Je ne veux pas de C#. Dsol... :;):  Pourquoi? Suffit de lire de qui a vient, et pourquoi il a t fait (faire ch... Sun avec son Java), et par principe, je ne veux pas en entendre parler. D'autant qu' l'poque o j'ai appris Java, tout le monde sur les forums disait que C# avait les inconvnients du Java sans les avantages... ::mrgreen:: 
Et de toutes faons, mme Java est lent concernant les jeux  la TR dernire gnration. Je pense que je suis oblig de passer par le C++ au minimum... ::(: 

Sinon, je ne l'ai pas crit dans mon message, mais je suis un utilisateur des logiciels graphiques depuis trs trs longtemps. Je sais faire une texture  partir d'une photo, retoucher, unifier un lot de textures, etc. Le seule chose que je n'ai jamais fait est la cration/modlisation/animation de perso. Mais c'est comme tout, cela s'apprend. Aprs, ce n'est que du temps. ::?: 

Enfin, je me suis dcid  monter ce projet car j'en ai assez des jeux actuels qui sortent (et la tendance ne semble pas prt de changer  ::cry:: ). Sublimes visuellement (TRU, PoP2008), mais pourris niveau gameplay. Trop casual. Moi je veux des jeux  la TRA. Pas trop durs (j'ai dtest Warrior Within o il fallait casser de l'ennemi tous les 10 pas) mais pas trop simples non plus. TR Anniversary (ou TR1) est exactement l'exemple de ce  quoi je veux jouer. D'o mon projet. :;): 

Teto.

----------


## Acropole

> Kjapi est vite apparu comme tant un bon truc, bien que malheureusement dlaiss, 
> .


  :8O:  :8O:  :8O: 

Vas dire a  jeckle qui bosse  fond sur la mise en place de raknet depuis des semaines, qui corrige des bugs, ajoute des fonctionnalits...
Moi mme j'aide quelque peu en faisant des modifs ici o l.
KJApi n'est absolument pas abandonn et, ds que le rseau serra implment, je vais sortir mon projet (d'ici l'automne probablement), tout serra en effet en place pour faire un jeu (graphismes 3d, shaders, input, AI, entits, rseau, physique, language de scripts, diteur de niveau...).

----------


## Teto45

> Vas dire a  jeckle qui bosse  fond sur la mise en place de raknet depuis des semaines, qui corrige des bugs, ajoute des fonctionnalits...
> Moi mme j'aide quelque peu en faisant des modifs ici o l.
> KJApi n'est absolument pas abandonn et, ds que le rseau serra implment, je vais sortir mon projet (d'ici l'automne probablement), tout serra en effet en place pour faire un jeu (graphismes 3d, shaders, input, AI, entits, rseau, physique, language de scripts, diteur de niveau...).


On se calme, on se calme! ::aie::  ::aie::  Je disais a parske je suis all sur le site, bien videment, et les dernires mises  jours dataient... d'il y a longtemps... Heu, enfin je crois... Je pense que je vais y refaire un tour, l... ::mrgreen:: Sincrement, quand j'ai rapidement fait le tour des possibilits, kjAPI ne me semblait pas aussi actif que Esenthel. Je me trompe? Tant mieux! ::ccool:: 

Quand tu parles de "ds que le rseau serra implment, je vais sortir mon projet (d'ici l'automne probablement), tout serra en effet en place pour faire un jeu (graphismes 3d, shaders, input, AI, entits, rseau, physique, language de scripts, diteur de niveau...)" tu parles de ton projet, ou kjAPI? Car dans les 2 cas, oui, c'est super intressant. ::mouarf:: 

Teto.

----------


## Acropole

A l'heure actuelle le rseau est implment mais il y'a quelques problmes.
En fait surtout un, il est ncessaire de faire deux scripts, un pour le serveur et un pour le client.
Jeckle est en train de rgler le problme et on va faire des tests avec mon projet.
Une release ne devrait pas tarder par la suite  mon avis, mais je prfre ne pas m'avancer sur une date.
Sauf cas de force majeure, je pense que a devrait tre prt pour cette anne.

Une fois la question du rseau rgle jeckle s'occupera d'autres choses (je vais lui conseiller de faire un diteur de terrain bton car a me semble important, mais y'a aussi un diteur de shaders  faire par exemple).
En tous cas, en quelques jours / semaines on peut faire des prototypes solo aboutis. J'en ai fait un pour un systme de combat  la mmorpg (mouvements, spells, armes, classes...) en parallle de Mtal Hurlant.
Le game designer de feu ksatria faisait un wipeout et j'ai mme test des possibilits de rts (rapide, mais j'ai pu voir que c'est largement faisable).

A mon avis,  l'heure actuelle, kjapi est la meilleure solution pour un dveloppeur indpendant. Au mme niveau que torque, au del d'irrlicht et cristal space et plus encore d'ogre, osg. 
Je dirais mme qu'il ne faut pas pousser beaucoup pour qu'il soit l'quivalent de l'unreal engine en terme de facilit d'utilisation et des possibilits. Y'a qu'a voir les vidos de ksatria :

http://www.ksatria.com/Video_01.html

En tous cas il vaut largement le SDK labyrinthique du source engine.

Quand  XNA... ne m'en parlez pas, merci  ::):

----------


## Teto45

ksatria: Oui, merci, j'avais dj vu le site, trs intressant.

Maintenant que j'ai refait un tour sur le site, je comprends pourquoi je disais 'plus  jour': parce que effectivement la plupart des choses datent de fin 2008. D'o mon impression. D'autant qu' cot, Esenthel lui fait des mises  jour hebdomadaires voire quotidiennes.
Je ne dis pas que l'quipe de kjAPI ne fiche rien!  ::aie::  Bien au contraire. Mieux vaut quelqu'un qui bosse quitte  tre un peu 'absent' des forums que quelqu'un qui remplit des pages et des pages de blogs mais qui ne sort rien  ::mouarf:: .

Seulement perso, je pense qu'un petit coucou bien en vidence sur la page d'accueil de temps en temps (genre tous les mois) pour dire rapidement l'tat d'avancement du projet ne ferait pas de mal au dit projet. Ne serait-ce que pour les nouveaux venus comme moi... Et puis un peu plus de screenshots de projets en cours, ce serait bien aussi, pour montrer que oui, y'a beaucoup de gens qui l'utilisent...

Teto

----------


## tmyke

Salut Teto45.

tant  la recherche d'une solution en terme de moteur 3D/jeux pour la ralisation d'un projet personnel, je teste et 
parcours les solutions disponibles, et ils y en a pas mal. Je suis aussi de la vieille cole, et je suis moi aussi du genre  vouloir
garder la main sur le code et mettre les "mains dans le cambouis" comme tu le dis toi mme. 

Je me permet donc de venir donner mon petit avis.

Pour ce qui est d'Esenthel, c'est un trs bon moteur, personnellement, je trouve que le package est bien fait globalement, 
beaucoup de tuto (c'est pas toujours le cas), mise en oeuvre plutt simple, des caractristiques trs intressantes, bref, 
c'est un bon produit, mis rgulirement  jour. Seul regret, les performances, qui chutes trs vite sur des environnements chargs 
(il me fait penser  Leadwerks sur ce point) et c'est sur ce point je pense que ce moteur a le plus de progrs  faire. 
Faire tourner certains code sur des machines aux performances (et cartes videos) moyennes voir modestes relve de la 
vrai gageure.  :;): 

Pour ce qui est de KjAPI, je te rejoint, c'est trs certainement un projet au trs fort potentiel, mais qui vue de l'extrieur 
semble vgter. Impression seulement, car les prcisions d'Acropole laisse  penser que les choses pourraient changer avant 
la fin de cette anne. Ceci dit, pour quelqu'un qui cherche une solution actuellement (et elles sont nombreuses dsormais), 
KjAPI semble au point mort et donc pas tre une option actuellement envisageable.

Vue que tu sembles avoir fait pas pas mal le tour des moteurs existants, TV3D correspond en
partie  ce que tu cherches, mais tu n'en parles pas, pourquoi as-tu cart cette solution ? ton point de vue la dessus m'interesse  ::):

----------


## Teto45

Je n'en parle pas car je ne connais pas!  ::mouarf::  Mais je vais regarder de ce pas.

Sinon, tu parles d'autres solutions. Qu'est-ce que tu utilises pour ton propre projet? ::P: 
Mais c'est vrai que je suis un peu exigeant: je veux quelque chose qui me permettrait ventuellement d'approcher la qualit et la fluidit du dernier tomb raider, ou au moins la qualit (normal maps et specular lights en plus) de Tomb raider Anniversary (avec quand mme plus d'ojets  l'cran: arbres, herbes, oiseaux, etc). Je suppose que sur ce point kjAPI est plus que suffisant (J'aimerais tant qu'il fasse la gestion de la mto!), mais je n'en suis pas sr.

Teto.

----------


## tmyke

En fait personnellement, je n'ai pas encore arrt mon choix justement. Je teste pas mal
de chose. Mes ambitions sont trs nettement en dessous des tiennes en terme de ralisation,
mais TV3D a pour le moment ma prfrence.


Pour ce qui est de ton projet, qui semble ambitieux, il est bien difficile de donner
des conseils prcis (cela dpasse mes comptences  ce niveau). Difficile donc de dire
pour moi si les moteurs que tu sites permettent d'arriver  de tels rsultats. Il s'en approche
certainement, mais pour quelqu'un qui les maitrise parfaitement, et qui a une solide exprience en
prog 3D, et enfin qui est fort  son aise en terme de programmation des shaders (car finalement tout est l) 
Pour ce qui est de la gestion des effets meto, c'est pareil, cela sera en partie  toi de le coder 
(TV3D possde quelques fonctions ddies), comme beaucoup d'autres effets. Le moteur que tu choisiras
ne te fournira pas tous sur un plateau, et il faudra que tu approfondisse certaines parties pour
les faire mieux pouser tes exigences.

J'ai une bonne exprience en programmation 3D, et mon modeste conseil serait de commencer  t'amuser 
sur un petit projet sympa et accessible, tu te ferais plaisir rapidement, et cela te permettrait de
dcouvrir un ou des moteur(s), de voir se qu'ils ont dans le ventre, de te former  certaines techniques
de la programmation 3D qui ne sont pas videntes mais nanmoins indispensables, bref te faire
la main comme l'on dit.

As tu essay tous les tuto de Esenthel ? Ils permettent de se faire une ide prcise des caractristiques
et surtout de voir comment la philosophie du code, ce qui est important.

----------


## Teto45

Je viens juste de regarder sur devmaster pour DV3D. trange. Soit les commentaires sur le produit sont absolument dithyrambiques (et a sent la propagande) ou bien il se fait un peu massacrer (essentiellement concernant l'attitude des rguliers sur le forum du site du moteur) et l les remarques font tout de suite plus confiance. Donc je me mfie. ::mouarf:: 

D'autant que je viens de fouiller dans le wiki d'Ogre  la recherche d'add-ons (genre mapper  ::mrgreen::  bien utile car c'est mieux de pouvoir construire son monde et pas juste un programme pour le faire tourner...) et je m'aperois qu'on peut tout faire, d'autant que des add-ons sont ou vont sortir pour faire des ciels et nuages volumtriques (et donc une gestion de la mto  ::D:  ), ainsi que des moteurs ddis aux lments liquides avec effets et tout et tout  ::ccool::  . Bref. Je vais encore approfondir pour les mappers (celui de Quake sera suffisant je pense, et il existe un add-on permettant de modifier les .map pour les rendre compatibles .scene dans Blender) et je me lance. Je me rabattrai ventuellement sur kjAPI ou Havok si je ne m'en sors pas. ::aie:: 

Vive le libre. Et gloire aux contributeurs. ::ccool:: 

Teto.

PS: Quant aux shaders, on verra plus tard. Ceux d'Ogre me semblent suffisants. J'avoue de plus que je ne sais pas trop comment on code un shader (c'est facile ou pas? Connaissances pousses en algorithmique obligatoires?).  ::?:  Mais c'est vrai, je cherche plus le style que le clinquant.

----------


## Acropole

> Je me rabattrai ventuellement sur kjAPI ou Havok si je ne m'en sors pas.


Havok est un moteur physique. Il n'affiche rien, et pas la mto  ::):

----------


## tmyke

> Havok est un moteur physique. Il n'affiche rien, et pas la mto


Effectivement, Havok n'affiche rien, ou alors on m'aurait menti  ::): 

Sinon, Acropole je suis toujours aussi admiratif devant les screens de ton site (Metal Hurlant). 






> D'autant que je viens de fouiller dans le wiki d'Ogre  la recherche d'add-ons (genre mapper  bien utile car c'est mieux de pouvoir construire son monde et pas juste un programme pour le faire tourner...) et je m'aperois qu'on peut tout faire,...


Le choix d'Ogre aura au moins le mrite d'tre formateur,  plus d'un titres, et rien que pour cela c'est
un bon choix, et en plus sans  verser le moindre deniers. Maintenant, une fois que tu connaitras mieux
la bte, alors tu sauras dire il cela correspond  tes attentes.  :;):

----------


## Acropole

> Effectivement, Havok n'affiche rien, ou alors on m'aurait menti 
> 
> Sinon, Acropole je suis toujours aussi admiratif devant les screens de ton site (Metal Hurlant).


Merci, mais c'est du rendu 3ds max. Je devrai peut tre mettre des screens kjapi et une ou deux vidos, mais vu qu'il y'a encore du boulot j'ai pas envi de me griller en montrant des trucs imparfaits.




> Le choix d'Ogre aura au moins le mrite d'tre formateur,  plus d'un titres, et rien que pour cela c'est
> un bon choix, et en plus sans  verser le moindre deniers. Maintenant, une fois que tu connaitras mieux
> la bte, alors tu sauras dire il cela correspond  tes attentes.


Le problme d'ogre et de quelques autres c'est qu'on passe son temps  faire un moteur de jeu et non pas un jeu.

----------


## tmyke

> Merci, mais c'est du rendu 3ds max. Je devrai peut tre mettre des screens kjapi et une ou deux vidos, mais vu qu'il y'a encore du boulot j'ai pas envi de me griller en montrant des trucs imparfaits.


on a tous fait cela  :;):   Ceci dit, la modlisation est vraiment bien  ::ccool:: , et la base sur ce point semble
bien tabli.




> Le problme d'ogre et de quelques autres c'est qu'on passe son temps  faire un moteur de jeu et non pas un jeu.


Je suis en grande partie d'accord avec toi. Maintenant, dans certains cas c'est une trs bonne cole. 
C'est aussi en partie pour cela que j'ai laiss de cot pour mes projets personnel les moteurs OpenSources  ::roll:: 
( Mme si N3xtD  -projet personnel de moteur3D bas sur Irrlicht, pour PB- est OpenSource.  :;):    )

----------


## Teto45

Havok, un moteur de jeu? Heu... a sent la coquille...  ::oops::  En fait il tait tt le matin (je suis aux States en ce moment) et j'avais pas compltement merg... ::mrgreen:: 

Sinon concernant vos diffrents changes, je suis d'une certaine manire d'accord aussi avec vous. Je prfrerais aussi grandement dvelopper sur un truc professionnel. Je suis rsolument et dfinitivement contre le piratage  ::kill::  mais vous avez vu aussi le prix de ces joujous? Maya, ZBrush (que j'aimerais tellement avoir!!!) and Co?  ::cry::  Je fais comment, si je peux pas me les payer?

Bref, je fais avec ce que j'ai. Et puis, oui, je crois qu'Ogre est formateur. Ne serait-ce que pour reconnatre ensuite les bons moteurs (de jeux complets).

Et mine de rien, la p'tite discussion entre vous m'a bien renseign! Si d'autres veulent mettre leur grain de sel...  ::mrgreen:: 

Teto.

----------


## tmyke

> Sinon concernant vos diffrents changes, je suis d'une certaine manire d'accord aussi avec vous. Je prfrerais aussi grandement dvelopper sur un truc professionnel. Je suis rsolument et dfinitivement contre le piratage  mais vous avez vu aussi le prix de ces joujous? Maya, ZBrush (que j'aimerais tellement avoir!!!) and Co?  Je fais comment, si je peux pas me les payer?


Les outils dont tu parles sont essentiellement employs pour la modlisation, et il existe des soft trs abordable, en cherchant un petit
peu. Blender ne te coutera rien, et t'ouvrira de belles perspective dans ce domaine. On peut vivre dans la creation 3D sans 3DSMax,
enfin c'est mon point de vue   :;):

----------


## Teto45

Tout  fait.

Malgr une interface qui m'agace un peu (pourquoi n'ont-il pas faits comme tout monde? ::?: ) Je vais me servir de Blender pour mes modlisations (enfin, si j'y arrive...  ::aie::  ). Je parlais juste des softs que je savais trs chers.

Petite parenthse en passant: Faut arrter d'tre hypocrite, beaucoup de jeunes sans argent ont des versions pirates de ZBrush et autres. Pas pour le plaisir, c'est parce que la plupart veulent travailler l-dedans, et pour se former, ben faut bien utiliser le matos! Perso je ne pirate pas, car je sais que je peux mettre mes crations sur le net, donc... Tout a pour dire que les grandes botes savent a et le tolrent, parce qu'ils savent que c'est pour se former (et donc futurs clients). Alors pourquoi ne pas cesser cette hypocrisie et mettre en libre chargement pour une utilisation non commerciale leurs logiciels (avec peut-tre certaines fonctionnalits trs avances brides). Quelques uns le font, malheureusement pas toujours les meilleurs. Ou bien pourquoi pas certaines versions anciennes?
Excellent exemple: Havok, qui est libre pour une utilisation non commerciale (malheureusement pas tous les modules, hlas).

Enfin bon, ce que j'en dis, c'est histoire de causer...  ::mrgreen:: 
Teto.

----------


## Acropole

Sans compter toute la pub que a leur fait. Si les milliers de pirates de 3ds max passaient  Lightwave a multiplierait les sites webs consacrs  ce logiciel, et les patrons qui embauchent par la suite n'hsiteraient pas acheter la licence qui est bien moins chre.

Autodesk  fait GMax et il y avait maya Personal Learning Edition. Mais ils taient trops brids. Faut bien voir que faire un mod ncessite des outils aussi performants que les pros. Je me rapelle avoir laiss tomber GMax trs rapidement parce que je ne pouvais pas faire de rendu de mes travaux et qu'il n'exportait pas en ASCII pour Unreal.
Sinon il y a une version tudiant de 3ds  145 par ans.

Enfin, qui n'a rien  voir avec les logiciels : KJApi ne serra plus maintenu pour une question de conflit sur les droits entre le crateur du moteur et la socit qui l'a employ pendant plusieurs annes (et qui a financ en partie son dveloppement).

Pour ma part je jte un il  Unity en ce moment, sur la version d'valuation de 30 jours. Les moteurs open source j'en ai trop bouff et j'en ai marre de voir 297 moteurs pas finis ou mal foutus ou mal documents rpertoris sur devmaster. C'est dingue que la communaut open source arrive  faire linux, open office, blender, the gimp, firefox et pleins d'autres choses mais que pour les moteurs ils se croient obligs d'essayer de rinventer la roue et rvolutionner le monde chacun dans leur coin.

----------


## tmyke

> Enfin, qui n'a rien  voir avec les logiciels : KJApi ne serra plus maintenu pour une question de conflit sur les droits entre le crateur du moteur et la socit qui l'a employ pendant plusieurs annes (et qui a financ en partie son dveloppement).


tu veux dire donc que KJApi est mort ?  ::?:  Si tel est le cas, c'est trs dommage. Voir un tel moteur sombrer comme cela  ::(: 
Si le code passe rellement OpenSource, peut-tre que quelques amateurs pourraient reprendre le flambeau.




> Pour ma part je jte un il  Unity en ce moment, sur la version d'valuation de 30 jours. Les moteurs open source j'en ai trop bouff et j'en ai marre de voir 297 moteurs pas finis ou mal foutus ou mal documents rpertoris sur devmaster. C'est dingue que la communaut open source arrive  faire linux, open office, blender, the gimp, firefox et pleins d'autres choses mais que pour les moteurs ils se croient obligs d'essayer de rinventer la roue et rvolutionner le monde chacun dans leur coin.


Unity semble tre un bon produit. Dommage que cela soit du C#. Quand aux projets Opensources, c'est vrai ce 
que cela reste bien dlicat, trs peut de moteur s'en sortent finalement sur la dure. Seul quelques icons arrivent 
 tant bien que mal  rester  flot (Ogre, Irrlicht par exemple).

----------


## Acropole

> tu veux dire donc que KJApi est mort ?  Si tel est le cas, c'est trs dommage. Voir un tel moteur sombrer comme cela 
> Si le code passe rellement OpenSource, peut-tre que quelques amateurs pourraient reprendre le flambeau.


Il ne passera pas en open source.






> Unity semble tre un bon produit. Dommage que cela soit du C#.


Plusieurs langages de scripts sont supports (C#, Javascript, Python, Boo), et le code natif est en C++ il me semble.

----------


## tmyke

> Il ne passera pas en open source.


Dommage.




> ... le code natif est en C++ il me semble.


Alors pourquoi ne pas mettre  disposition aussi un SDK pour C++. Dommage deux fois.

----------


## Acropole

> Alors pourquoi ne pas mettre  disposition aussi un SDK pour C++. Dommage deux fois.


Il faut leur demander  ::):  
En tous cas je ne pense pas qu'un moteur en C# puisse tourner sur mac et wii, mais j'ai pas trouv de rfrence claire au C++ sauf pour les plugins.

----------


## tmyke

> Il faut leur demander


ben voyons  ::P: 




> En tous cas je ne pense pas qu'un moteur en C# puisse tourner sur mac et wii, mais j'ai pas trouv de rfrence claire au C++ sauf pour les plugins.


Le C++ ne semble pas du tout faire partie de l'univers des utilisateurs de Unity.

Bon, _Ogre_ reste ma planche de salut, en codeur pur et dur que je suis  :;):

----------


## Teto45

> Sinon il y a une version tudiant de 3ds  145 par ans.


Et comment qu'on fait quand on est pas tudiant?  ::mrgreen::  Reste que 145/an je trouve que a reste cher. Un forfait, ventuellement...




> Enfin, qui n'a rien  voir avec les logiciels : KJApi ne serra plus maintenu pour une question de conflit sur les droits entre le crateur du moteur et la socit qui l'a employ pendant plusieurs annes (et qui a financ en partie son dveloppement).


Damned  ::cry::  En plus le code ne sera jamais open source. [MODE censure: ON] %*$% [MODE censure: OFF] Dommage, kjAPI semblait tre 'l'intgr' le plus abouti dans le monde du libre. Bon,  cot de a, je suppose qu'il restera valable encore pas mal de temps avant d'tre considr obsolte... Non?  ::?: 




> Pour ma part je jte un il  Unity en ce moment, sur la version d'valuation de 30 jours. Les moteurs open source j'en ai trop bouff et j'en ai marre de voir 297 moteurs pas finis ou mal foutus ou mal documents rpertoris sur devmaster. C'est dingue que la communaut open source arrive  faire linux, open office, blender, the gimp, firefox et pleins d'autres choses mais que pour les moteurs ils se croient obligs d'essayer de rinventer la roue et rvolutionner le monde chacun dans leur coin.


Je plussoie! Marre aussi... Quand on regarde sur Devmaster, on ne compte plus le nombre de moteurs qui sont 'in progress', c'est  dire qu'ils ont les trucs de base, mais o on sent qu'on est vite limit dans les possibilits paske pas finis. Et qui renvoient sur un site qui n'a pas t mis  jour depuis 6 mois... et dont l'unique ambition est de refaire WoW ou le dernier FPS  la mode... Et qui disent tous 'le reste arrive... avant la fin de l'anne si tout va bien...'
Effectivement pourquoi rinventer la roue alors que si tous les codeurs (pouvaient se donner la main...  ::mrgreen::  ) se mettaient ensemble pour donner les modules complmentaires  Ogre (par exemple) afin de donner au libre LE moteur de jeux de qualit professionnelle, comme Blender pour la modlisation, The Gimp pour le dessin, etc...
Ah... L'ego mal plac...  ::mouarf:: 

Teto.

----------


## tmyke

c'est beau l'espoir  ::mouarf::   en tous les cas, il faut savoir rester pragmatiques et savoir faire les
moins mauvais choix pour mener  bien nos petits projets.  :;):

----------


## Teto45

> Vas dire a  jeckle qui bosse  fond sur la mise en place de raknet depuis des semaines, qui corrige des bugs, ajoute des fonctionnalits...
> Moi mme j'aide quelque peu en faisant des modifs ici o l.
> KJApi n'est absolument pas abandonn et, ds que le rseau serra implment, je vais sortir mon projet (d'ici l'automne probablement), tout serra en effet en place pour faire un jeu (graphismes 3d, shaders, input, AI, entits, rseau, physique, language de scripts, diteur de niveau...).


Tiens, au fait, sur quelques posts plus haut il est dit que kjAPI ne sera pas maintenu because problmes de droits et qu'il ne sera jamais Open-source...
Comment, on m'aurait menti?  ::mrgreen:: 

Teto.

----------


## Acropole

> Tiens, au fait, sur quelques posts plus haut il est dit que kjAPI ne sera pas maintenu because problmes de droits et qu'il ne sera jamais Open-source...
> Comment, on m'aurait menti? 
> 
> Teto.


J'ai appris a vendredi dernier.

----------


## Teto45

Voil bien pourquoi je me mfie grandement ds que je vois un moteur prometteur mais  ses dbuts (ou mme pas d'ailleurs) et qui annonce firement que la nouvelle _release_ avec tout ce qui faut pour qu'il soit AAA arrive bientt, ne partez pas, tout de suite aprs la pub...  ::mrgreen::  kjAPI en est hlas une preuve clatante.

Par exemple, j'aimerais beaucoup utiliser Artifax pour mes futures (??  ::lol::  scnes _outdoor_) car il prvoit dans sa future release d'intger d'autres moteurs que je veux utiliser (caelum, hydrax, PagedGeometry). Dans sa future _release_...  ::mouarf:: 
 ce propos, quelqu'un a dj test?

Teto.

----------


## tmyke

> Par exemple, j'aimerais beaucoup utiliser Artifax pour mes futures ....


As-tu un lien, car j'ai cherch vite fait, je n'ai rien trouv sur le NET en moteur 3D portant le nom d'Artifax  ::?:

----------


## Teto45

En fait c'est une excroissance d'Ogre, tous comme les autres noms cits d'ailleurs...
Je suppose que tu y feras un tour, n'hsite pas  me dire ce que tu en penses...

Lien: Ici

----------


## tmyke

Je comprends mieux pourquoi je ne trouvais pas, il s'agit en fait d'un moteur de terrain avec diteur (si j'ai bien compris)
pour Ogre. Cela a l'air pas mal du tout. Je vais en effet essayer. J'espre que ce n'est pas comme beaucoup d'extension pour Ogre, une
vritable usine  gaz  :;): 

(merci pour le lien  :;):   )

----------


## Teto45

Ton avis m'interesse grandement. (tout d'abord, pardon de ne pas avoir t plus prcis, je me doutais que c'tait pour a que tu ne trouvais pas... Oui c'est un moteur de rendu spcialis avec base Ogre, pas un moteur de jeu  ::oops::  )
En effet je ne vais pas l'utiliser de suite (je veux me familiariser avec C++ avant...  ::mrgreen::  pour info je connais bien Java) mais j'aimerais savoir s'il vaut effectivement le coup ou non, ce que j'ai vu me plat, mais je ne veux pas perdre de temps quand je commencerai vraiment  programmer.  ::mouarf::

----------


## tmyke

Bon, je viens de tester _Artifax_

Globalement, c'est vraiment pas mal.

Points que j'ai trouvs positifs:
- interface clair et assez 'pro',
- fonctions de bases intuitives,
- prise en main immdiate,
- le package comprend les codes pour insrer facilement les exports de l'editeur dans nos applications Ogre.

Points qui m'ont moins accroch:
- le rendu n'a rien d'extraordinaire, c'est le rendu de base du terrain natif d'Ogre.
- manque certains effets, comme la possibilit d'afficher les ombres (du moins j'ai pas trouv).

Pour rsum, _Artifax_ peut tre vu comme un bon editeur de terrain, assez complet, que
ce soit pour la cration du terrain lui mme (heightmap, textures, etc...), ou que ce soit
pour l'habillage en mesh en tous genres. Seul regret, il n'apporte apparemment rien visuellement,
et le rendu reste relativement 'basic'. Les choses volueront certainement dans l'avenir  :;):

----------


## Teto45

Hi!

Merci pour la _review_...  :;): 

Pas mal donc, mais peut mieux faire. Quand on regarde ce qui est prvu pour la prochaine _release_, cela devrait tre mieux, effectivement. Reste  savoir quand elle se fera... J'ai demand directement au dveloppeur, on va bien voir ce qu'il me rpond.
Bon gnrateur de terrain, donc.  ce propos, connais-tu (cette question s'adresse aussi  ceux qui jettent un il sur ce post  :;):  ) un gnrateur de terrain vraiment bien (gratuit pour une utilisation non commerciale bien sr) dont les donnes produites sont utilisable par Ogre. Terragen 1.97 est suffisant ou il y a mieux?
Petit hors sujet: Je suis d'ailleurs aussi  la recherche d'un bon moteur mto, qui soit capable de faire des zolis ciels avec nuages volumtriques z effets mto genre orages. a existe, docteur?  ::mrgreen:: 

Bref, merci pour ta critique d'Artifex, elle m'aide beaucoup.
Teto.

----------


## tmyke

> ce propos, connais-tu (cette question s'adresse aussi  ceux qui jettent un il sur ce post  ) 
> un gnrateur de terrain vraiment bien (gratuit pour une utilisation non commerciale bien sr) dont les donnes produites
> sont utilisable par Ogre. Terragen 1.97 est suffisant ou il y a mieux?


Perso, j'aime bien L3DT ( http://www.bundysoft.com/L3DT/ ). Il est plutt bien adapt  la contruction
destin au jeux video. Freeworld3D est bien aussi, et il permet des export direct sur Ogre. C'est deux produits 
ne sont pas gratuits, mais fort accessible financirement  :;): 




> Petit hors sujet: Je suis d'ailleurs aussi  la recherche d'un bon moteur mto, qui soit capable 
> de faire des zolis ciels avec nuages volumtriques z effets mto genre orages. a existe, docteur?


Certainement, mais la je ne m'avancerais pas plus, ne connaissant pas. Le peu de mteo que j'ai un jour employ, 
je l'avais cod moi mme  :;):  , dsol.

----------

